
I'll pay you $15 to use my free software (yes, again) - bobblywobbles
I&#x27;m doing this giveaway again, I&#x27;ll pay you a $15 amazon gift card for testing my software. I&#x27;ll explain how you can get it below. But first, a small explanation of the software I am writing.<p>I used to use budgeting software such as Mint and Everydollar. As of late, I&#x27;ve lost trust in these &quot;free&quot; services, because I&#x27;m not sure how they are &quot;using my data&quot;.. I never fully read the terms and conditions anyways. Taking matters in my own hand, I&#x27;ve written offline, open-source budgeting software with Electron. The product is really coming along now, and has made a lot of improvements due to many suggestions from users.<p>The main features are keeping track of expenses by category&#x2F;subcategory. There is limited support to sync up transactions from your bank; this was a big feature a lot of people asked for.<p>I&#x27;ll pay you a $15 amazon gift card to test this software. Everything is available on the Github repo below. In order to get the gift card, you&#x27;ll have to act quick because I only have $200 I&#x27;d like to give away for this (yes, sadly I&#x27;m not rich and have infinite money to give you). Find the link to our slack group (from the repo), and after you&#x27;ve tested it and have feedback&#x2F;suggestions, send a message to &quot;zachary&quot;. I&#x27;ll keep track based on who sends me messages first, only the first x number of people will get a gift card. Don&#x27;t delay!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;reZach&#x2F;my-budget<p>Thank you good humans of HackerNews.
======
bobblywobbles
Sharing below:

[https://github.com/reZach/my-budget](https://github.com/reZach/my-budget)

